# Meet Lychee!



## bakakaichou (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone =)

Meet Lychee! Just wanted to share my little one with you all! (she doesn't seem as little as when I got her now .. haha). I got her 2 weeks ago and she's about 9 weeks old now. She’s been pretty friendly so far… only usually one or two huffs when she’s woken but once she’s in my hands she’s fine. I’m able to pick her up and hold/pet her without her spiking or huffing =) She’s quite the explorer and likes to waddle all over the place! I got her a CSBW last week and I think she’s starting to finally use it (There’s poo/pee everywhere in the morning!) but I’m not sure if she’s using it much. Anyway just wanted to share my new bundle of joy! Enjoy the pictures


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats!! Such a nice name for such a cute hog  I love the last picture. Hope you two have lot's of fun together.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on Lychee!! She's adorable!! I also love the last picture, where she's just peeking out.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Ah, that last photo is just so adorable! I am glad you shared your little Lychee with us


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's too adorable, congrats  I just love the one where she is peaking out of the box


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

How adorable!  Congratulations!


----------



## Gocoa (Jul 22, 2011)

apprently i have been looking at too many adorable hedgehog pictures, because i was debating taking my hedgie with me to watch tv while he sleeps. after seeing this, and many other adorble hedgies, im gonna go cuddle with my baby. lychee is too cute! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. Lychee is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

How adorable! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## bakakaichou (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! Here are a few more to share =)


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Lychee in the slipper is so cute! It's like a cute little home with a patio! :lol:


----------



## coupscoop (Sep 8, 2011)

Those are some amazing quality pictures. I really dont like it when pictures cant do a hedgehog justice, but these are pro! What an amazing little guy.


----------

